# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  First time in Paris

## LindaP

We are back, and we had a whirlwind-walk-a-thon 2 day visit to Paris.We managed to see most of the big sites....Notre Dame, Arc de Triumphe,and the Mona Lisa was bigger than I expected.Too bad it has to be protected by all the glass, as there is a wicked reflection from that and the lighting above.
   Our dinner at Altitude 95 was great! We had 7pm reservations, food was good, champagne great, and a window seat. By the time we were leaving the lights were coming on, so we went across the street by the cool merry-go-round and watched the light show. That was awesome!
  Food great, wine....went to a wine tasting, and met the grandson of a winery, Joseph Sabon. Brought back his bottle of Chateneuf-du-Pape,  2001,yummy.
     Overall, it was great to finally see Paris.....but our hearts are still in St Barths.:)

----------


## tim

Linda,

Paris is one of my favorite two cities in the world.  I'm glad you two had a great time there.

----------


## Earl

Looking at going to Paris next year--where do you recommend staying for a nice place?

----------


## fourthtimer

In addition to Earl's request (I already have hotel arranged), and partly to keep Earl's post refreshed, the Dearly Beloved and I will be there for our 25th anniv. in April.  It would be nice to also get members' top five list of things not to be missed.

----------


## infi

The Louvre, the Left Bank, Eifel Tower, Moulin Rouge Show &amp; a Seine cruise wouldn't be a bad start. 

Taking a stroll down Boulevard Saint Germain for some shopping, cafe society and to eat or climbing the Arc d'triomphe eshould also be included. One of my favorite cities - just walk around every corner, every bakery, every chesse shop is a delight. Enjoy and yes I am jealous

----------


## MarilynS

Jardins de Luxembourg; Place des Vosgues in the 4th; Musee d'Orsay; the Rodin Museum and for shopping the rue du Cherche-Midi in the 6th. Oh, and Ile St Louis. The student quarter around the Pantheon is cool too. Near the Luxembourg Garden. These are some of my favourite places and I try to revisit them whenever I am lucky enough to get to Paris. Enjoy your trip!

----------


## phil62

Phil and I celebrated our 35th in Paris and it is really time to go back. (10 years ago). To do? Walk-every street has a magic all its  own-a shop, a brasserie, a boulangerie, whatever. Just a lot to look at. use the Metro subway-a joy and it gets you
to all the right areas.Angelina's near the  Touilleries for great ,I mean great, lunch and hot chocolate and pastries to die. Tallivant is probably still great even though it has a new host. I liked the Arch, the Eifel Tower, Museum d'Orsay, strolling Montmartre and eating at a street side table watching the artists etc etc then visiting Sacre Coer and also Notre Dame and and the Louvre and the cemetary, its name escapes me,  and a side trip to Versailles are all things that come quickly to mind. The war museum and Napoleon's tomb, Rodin Museum and gardens.Tonight, if I am lucky, I will dream of Paris-good for you!  Amy

----------

